# How to level 5 finish



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgUdq2Bhq8s


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That was the most amazing 15mins of my life 

I really hope everyone learns the errors of there ways after watching such an eager professional at work.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I was laughing so hard I just had to watch the whole thing. Transgender Drywall! Or that was Rick dressed up as a woman trying to be a comedian!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Woah, that thing has no idea. At the end does it say " go home have a shower a beer and get glamorous" ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

WTF:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I was laughing so hard I just had to watch the whole thing. Transgender Drywall! Or that was Rick dressed up as a woman trying to be a comedian!


No that wasn't me! But I'm sure ''It'' Had ''It's'' own porta John !!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfE03o5Qeu0


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moores buddy


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I never met a trany wanna be contractor god bless america have seen it all


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

maybe it should have used the notched end of his, its or her trowel, might have had less thick edges (on the make up anyways):thumbup:
krem


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

oh, and i thought i was actually goin to see how a professional does a great level 5 finish too, lol, let down
krem


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Bruce Jenner Drywall?? Lol I like how everything is hung with scrap pieces too.


----------

